# My Girls



## jeanb (May 31, 2013)

Here are my girls, Ivy the St Bernard, she was 6 months here, and Gemma our Staffy she is 8 years now,


----------



## MyBIGdog (Mar 4, 2012)

Absolutely adorable


----------



## jeanb (May 31, 2013)

Thank you, she is so Naughty but we love her,


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

They're lovely! Do you have a picture with Ivy at her full size?


----------



## jeanb (May 31, 2013)

she is only 8 months now, if I can get her to stand still long enough i'll take another, since I took that first photo she has grown my sons tells me, I I see you live in Gateshead, we are not far away Durham, we lived in Gateshead also,


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

jeanb said:


> she is only 8 months now, if I can get her to stand still long enough i'll take another, since I took that first photo she has grown my sons tells me, I *I see you live in Gateshead, we are not far away Durham, we lived in Gateshead also,*


Small world! I go to Durham fairly often to visit the cathedral (I'll be there on 30th June for a friend's ordination)

We also have a mixture of dog sizes - a westie (Sophie), a staffie (Grace) and a great dane (Loki) - Loki and Grace are our daughter's dogs, but she is still at home, so they're ours, too. Loki and Grace are (little hearts) _in lurve_(more little hearts).

Fortunately since his 'operation' it is platonic now. (He had got horribly humpy, even though Grace is spayed - but that is just a memory, thank heavens - a horrible, horrible memory (12 stones of slobbering hound doing his stuff is NOT a spectator sport - even less is it a participatory one!).


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Lovely girls


----------

